# server needs upgrade?



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

lately it takes forever for the posts to load on pages.

the page will open up and everythign will draw except the actual area with the posts themselves.

sometimes you sit around for 10-15 seconds waiting just staring at the orange borders and ads.

It's even more annoying becasue the spinning status icon in IE stops spinning and the pages say "done" after the inital draw so I keep thinking the page is dead or something and just about hit refresh and it then suddenly draws.

this happens on mulitple pc's so i dont think it's on my end?

are the servers overwelmed or something?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I have not seen this happen, personally

the server is largely idle, so i don't think that's the problem

maybe a rogue ad...not sure

will keep an eye on it


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What I am also seeing is that after I open a forum then go into a thread, when I hit the back button, sometimes it just refreshes the same page. If I look at the bottom of my screen I sometimes see "done". Sometimes I see the address for an ad, and sometimes I see a loopback/localhost address, 127.0.0.1.

I thought maybe it was my work laptop or the communication path I am using at my client, but I also see this at home.

So the only common thing between the two is that I am using IE on both machines.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just to add my experience here.i use FF at work on a 56K dialup..i regularly have multiple tabs open and lots of things going on/downloading etc. TCF actually is the fastest at loading even while i'm doing other image loading etc for other sites at the same time. I read threads and move all around TCF while i'm waiting for other things to load..for example right now i've waited about 3 min for my equifax free score to come in but TCF is just fine. 

not to get into IE vs FF war, but can you try FF temporarily to see if the same thing happens?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll see if I can get it to download and past my windows firewall (which I cannot alter).


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

jlb said:


> sometimes I see a loopback/localhost address, 127.0.0.1.


I cannot imagine any logical reason why you'd see a localhost address when visiting a forum unless you've modified your HOSTS file to redirect some sites to a pseudo-blackhole (which only works if you don't have anything listening on port 80 on your local system).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Marc said:


> I cannot imagine any logical reason why you'd see a localhost address when visiting a forum unless you've modified your HOSTS file to redirect some sites to a pseudo-blackhole (which only works if you don't have anything listening on port 80 on your local system).


Me neither. I am at a client and to get out on their guest wireless I have set specific settings in the options for the wireless connection (IP, Sub, Gateway, DNS). But that shouldn't be a problem.

Anyways, I did try and load Firfox but I constantly get the dreaded failed to connect message. My firewall and anti-virus all appear to allow appropriately, but yet I still cannot get FF to work. oh well.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

One note.....I opened my hosts file and there are a ton of entries with the loopback address. It looks like they must have been inserted by Spybot S&D when I installed that. This was at the bottom of the hosts file:



> # This list is Copyright 2000-2008 Safer Networking Limited
> # End of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I wonder if Spybot is at fault for your problems.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I removed the spybot hosts file and I no longer see those loopback addresses. In addition, when I hit the back button, I go right back to the previous page, whereas before sometimes I was getting the same page loading (and it would take a good 3-5 presses to get to where I Want to go). I still occasionally see addresses for ads, but that is to be expected as the ads reload.

I now get a few red-x boxes on the links for some of the ads, but I am fine with that.

I need to do this at home too now and see if we get a little bit of a performance boost.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

not sure what is special about me.

I am on a clients network with their laptop now- windows 2000, mcafee protection.

at home I have vista ultimate with avg free on my laptop.

and my wifes laptop has windows xp with mcafee.

I'll dig around some more and maybe try firefox and see...


----------

